# Silhouette Lume Shot



## TraserH3 (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm looking for a bit of advice here please. I'm trying for a Silhouette shot of 2 of my watchs. Both use tritium tubes.

I'm aiming to try and get it during a decent sun rise but have been having alot of problems. 1st one is the lack of a decent sunrise recently (sunset isn't an option due to cloudy weather and i'm usually still at work).

So I don't miss an oppertunity what kind of ex length would you suggest & what do you think my chances are of fulling this off


----------



## Blapto (Mar 7, 2006)

What do you mean by length? Exposure time?

In this case you want to meter for the background, lock the exposure and then put the watches in the way. You'll probably want to use a relatively wide lens so you can shoot at reasonable aperture and get everything in focus.

I'd be very surprised if your camera will be able to get the lume and the sunrise exposed in the same frame. I suggest using a tripod so you can take two exposures and stack them later in an image editing programme.


----------

